# Whipped 'em with the chicken....



## Ultrastealth (Jun 16, 2006)

Had a great day yesterday with a personal best stringer. The bite was slow and soft, but they wanted to feed before this front came in. They wanted the new Chicken Boy Whippin' Chicken in Chicken on a Chain.


----------



## jigfisher (Jun 15, 2011)

pretty


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch. You got a couple of fattys there.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Thank you. Whippin Chicken Mania has begun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Solid stringer!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

I've seen enough ,I have more lures than I'll ever fish , but guess I 'll order a few more!


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Ultrastealth said:


> They wanted the new Chicken Boy Whippin' Chicken in Chicken on a Chain.





chickenboy said:


> Thank you. Whippin Chicken Mania has begun.


What the...

I didn't even know CB had a new lure out until I went to click on this thread and my wallet started buzzing in my back pocket. Looks like I'm paying the light bill again at Chickenboy's place, the action on these has got to produce strikes!

Thanks for the post OP, but CB, I would hope to make next year's cut for pre-release testing and ordering. Kudos to the excellent design!


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Whoa.... I hadn't that new Whippin Chicken either! I'm going to need to get some of that before going south next winter. That thang looks killer!

Way ta go CB!


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I placed my order last night!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great catch. Looks like the whippin chicken is a big hit. Guess my wallet will be getting a little lighter.


----------

